# Eric?



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Eric,I just started my second CD several days ago and for some reason with this one I don't seem to be receptive to it. Both sides of the 1st CD I felt like it was really sinking in, but not this one. I hope I'm just not giving myself enough time and I will get more into it with time. Thanks for being so patient with all of us!!Misty


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No problem Misty, yes just give it some time and you should get more use to it. Also a thing to remember is this is for your subconcious mind and if you can try to get your concious mind not to think about it to much it can really help. If you can let go of your concious thoughts as much as you can and just focus on say the muisc and his voice it can help.let me no and people have favorite sides or not, and sometimes even a side we have some trouble with ends up being one of the favorites after you get use to it. I personally think in a way or in part its the mind armies fighting back sometimes from a side we might need the most.







Keep me posted.


----------

